# Reportagem "Caçadores de Tempestades em Portugal"



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2014 às 14:37)

A SIC juntou-se às equipas do Meteoalerta e ExtremAtmosfera, para acompanhar uma "caçada" e retratar um pouco a realidade dos caçadores de tempestades em Portugal. Fica aqui um pequeno teaser da reportagem que irá passar esta noite, no Jornal da Noite.

Aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=652327664831699

ou aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658565937518479


A não perder!


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Muitos parabéns! 

Estive a ver em directo e agora estive a repetir novamente!

Só não desvendei quem era o Henrique Santos 

É sempre engraçado conhecer a cara de tantos nicks aqui do fórum! 

Dessa malta toda apenas já estive com o nosso Miguel de Setúbal há uns anos (tens de me dar o segredo, tu não envelheces pá!  )

Mais uma excelente reportagem sobre a nossa meteorologia!
Estiveram muito bem e acho que cada vez mais os jornalistas estão a aprimorar o trabalho deles sobre a nossa querida meteorologia amadora.
Em especial a SIC está mesmo a dar-nos muito destaque.
É um canal que me tem desiludido pelo enorme atraso que leva em ainda não ter passado as suas emissões para o formato 16:9, mas neste aspecto tenho de lhes tirar o chapéu e agradecer o trabalho que têm feito em prol da meteo amadora.

Vi por lá o nosso autocolante MeteoPT e outro do Meteofontes! 

Também gostei muito de rever partes do soberbo time-lapse do nosso ecobcg!

Parabéns pois ao Meteoalerta, ao ExtremAtmosfera e aos 4 colegas intervenientes! 

Fiquei com uma dúvida, de quem é a voz que aparece no telefone a dar indicações no inicio da reportagem? Pareceu-me ser do Rebelo, correcto?


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Parabéns a todos,boa continuação. Ainda há autocolantes?


----------



## vagas (15 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

E para quando o video no YouTube? Ouvi falar mas não consegui ver...
Cumprimentos


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

No youtube ainda não está, mas podem ver aqui (cliquem na imagem):

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/RAAqKUmUJn9Lq3ImRZCy"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Parabéns a todos,boa continuação. Ainda há autocolantes?



Vê aqui neste link! 





vagas disse:


> E para quando o video no YouTube? Ouvi falar mas não consegui ver...
> Cumprimentos



Não estou em casa por isso não o posso colocar no youtube. 
Para já aqui fica o link para a reportagem no site da Sic noticias 

Caça-tempestades saem à rua em dia de temporal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Parabéns a todos! 
Nunca vi tanto interesse por parte dos media como agora pela meteorologia amadora, tudo isto graças a meteorologistas amadores como vocês que vão mais longe que simplesmente estar à frente de um PC!
Mais uma vez parabéns!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Estive agora a ver a reportagem (não tive tempo durante o Jornal de Noite...). Muitos parabéns e força para continuarem!!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

A meteorologia amadora mais uma vez em destaque! 

Parabéns aos intervenientes, foram uns dignos representantes desta casa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Mais uma vez a meteorologia amadora a ser caçada para uma reportagem/entrevista, muito bom!

Parabéns aos intervenientes! 

Este ano de 2014 tem sido fantástico no que toca à divulgação da meteorologia amadora através das redes sociais!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Muitos parabéns aos intervenientes e à SIC, de facto este 2014 tem sido sempre abrir, já estava na altura da meteorologia amadora ter toda esta visibilidade, sinal que muita gente anda atenta.

Já agora, o local foi muito bem escolhido, Cabo Espichel, sitio espectacular. 

Cumprimentos, e continuação de boas caçadas.


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Parabéns aos 4! Cá por casa estivemos todos à espera da reportagem ansiosamente! 
Foi bem rever caras conhecidas (Miguel e Henrique) e de ver o "nosso" autocolante bem exposto!
Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

A evolução que fazemos um dia de cada vez reflete-se no nosso amanhã. Quando valorizam o nosso esforço e dedicação ficamos com aquela sensação de elevada realização pessoal porque todo o trabalho compensou e deu os seus frutos.

Esta reportagem representa isso mesmo, a dedicação por todos vós que fez com que chegassem a este elevado nível e que futuramente cheguem com todas as certezas ainda mais longe  parabéns a todos, mais uma grande reportagem para guardar em arquivo. 

Os contributos como este para a nossa comunidade e para aquilo que nos move todos os dias têm sido cada vez mais e só temos a agradecer-vos por terem transmitido como sempre a melhor imagem possível da meteorologia em Portugal.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2014 às 03:03)

Boas

Meu querido kim,  a voz não é a minha mas uns testes que estamos a tentar levar a diante com o IPMA, a voz é do Paulo Pinto do instituto, 

Obrigado a todos pelas mensagens, vamos para a frente.

Abraços


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

Foi sem dúvida, um puro reconhecimento desta nossa paixão que até então se mostrava tímida e que agora cada vez mais se revela expansiva.
É curioso ver como as coisas acabam por acontecer após tanto tempo de trabalho, dedicação e evolução.
E é com reportagens como esta de que nos orgulhamos, (nós meteorologistas amadores), e enchemo-nos de coragem e vontade de fazer cada vez mais e melhor, de ir mais além!

Abraços


----------



## mr_miglas (17 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Parabéns pela reportagem ! 
Ficou bem evidente o trabalho de casa que é feito antes de sairem para o terreno, bem como o equipamento que possuem para registar os fenómenos!
A SIC tem mostrado interesse na divulgação da meteorologia 'amadora' e há que potenciar isso para que o tema ganhe notoriedade e mais adeptos também


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

Estão sem dúvida de parabéns! 

E a reportagem está muito bem conseguida! 

Estiveram 5 estrelas!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

Já agora gostaria também de deixar aqui o meu agradecimento a todos os vosso comentários. 

Foi, de facto, mais uma oportunidade para podermos mostrar mais um pouco deste nosso "mundo" da meteorologia amadora, que tanto tem ainda para dar à sociedade! 

É interessante ver que já começamos a ser vistos com outros olhos, ainda que muitos ainda pensem que somos apenas mais uns maluquinhos que gostam de andar à chuva!

Cabe-nos a nós demonstrar o contrário, afirmando-nos cada vez mais como elemento válido na cooperação com entidades oficiais e contacto com a população.

Aproveito para agradecer também à SIC, pelo interesse demonstrado na temática e pela reportagem produzida, que acabou por ficar muito interessante.

Estaremos (o fórum todo) cá para continuar a tentar levar esta comunidade a outros patamares de intervenção pública.

Veremos o que o futuro nos reserva...a TODOS!

Obrigado!


----------

